# so what do you shoot?



## ladyarcher726 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all! just wondering what the other ladies are pulling back nowadays. I shot a PSE Nova for ten years and just this weekend upgraded to a Bear Lights Out. I had salesman at two different stores tell us how great this bow is for the money, and the online reviews were great as well. I couldn't bring myself to pay the big bucks for a fancy name, but I'll admit I didn't expect to have a Bear... I guess the brand is considered old? 
I did shoot a Diamond, er, Razor I think. The salesman insisted on putting me in a youth bow even though I have a 27" draw and pull 50#. I absolutely hated it. Then I shot a PSE BowMadness and it was better than the Diamond, but I ended up liking the Bear the best.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I shoot 52# @ 24" - Mathews DXT, but not for long....gonna try the Passion like so many other chics on here have!


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

*Dxt*

I just got a new Mathews DXT, not sure what I'm pulling but its got 40-50# limbs at a 26" draw! I love it!


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

I've had a Bear Black Bear for about 15 years. Shot it for about a year then put it away until a month ago. Just purchased a Hoyt Trykon and am waiting to get it all set up before I get to shoot it. I tried the Passion and wasn't impressed. Shot a DXT and LOVED IT!! If I could have afforded it, I would have bought that one instead. Was going to shoot a BowMadness, but they didn't have the right modules to get it to my 25" draw. 

I agree with you-I hate salespeople that try to get you into a youth bow when you want an adult bow. When I went to the shop that had the DXT, he tried to get me into a 30-40# bow. I told him no, I want 50-60# and he gave me a funny look. Then he showed me the DXT, but told me I probably wouldn't be able to pull it back because it was set to 47#. I told him to let me try it anyway, so he did. His eyes got big and his jaw dropped because it was so easy for me to pull back. I just chuckled and told him I've been throwing 50# hay bales all summer long which is an awesome workout.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

garfanatic said:


> I've had a Bear Black Bear for about 15 years. Shot it for about a year then put it away until a month ago. Just purchased a Hoyt Trykon and am waiting to get it all set up before I get to shoot it. I tried the Passion and wasn't impressed. Shot a DXT and LOVED IT!! If I could have afforded it, I would have bought that one instead. Was going to shoot a BowMadness, but they didn't have the right modules to get it to my 25" draw.
> 
> I agree with you-I hate salespeople that try to get you into a youth bow when you want an adult bow. When I went to the shop that had the DXT, he tried to get me into a 30-40# bow. I told him no, I want 50-60# and he gave me a funny look. Then he showed me the DXT, but told me I probably wouldn't be able to pull it back because it was set to 47#. I told him to let me try it anyway, so he did. His eyes got big and his jaw dropped because it was so easy for me to pull back. I just chuckled and told him I've been throwing 50# hay bales all summer long which is an awesome workout.


Ha! You go girl!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I shoot the Rytera Alien X. Love it! Draw is 27", 54 lbs with a 252 grain arrow, getting right at 300 fps! :whoo:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I hunt with a 2006 Bowtech Equalizer, 25" draw at 48#. I'm loving it this year!!!


----------



## deerbecky1978 (Jul 27, 2009)

I shoot a Bear Young Guns and I absolutely love it. I have a 25" draw and only shoot about 44 lbs, but out of all the bows I shot, I really liked the Bear the best.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I was at Cabelas one time and wanted to shoot a Diamond Justice and the salesman told me he didnt have one that would fit me. I said yes that one there will fit me and pointed to one on the wall. He said no that wont go to your drawlength or draw weight. Oh I got pretty heated and told him set it to 28" which the bow will do and drop it down to 63lbs and I will shoot it. He gave me a weird look and picked it up and said this is a lefty. I just looked at him and said yeah I know and so am I. Nothing worse than being treated like a dumbass girl especially when you know what you want. Sometimes you just want to beat thier heads in.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> I was at Cabelas one time and wanted to shoot a Diamond Justice and the salesman told me he didnt have one that would fit me. I said yes that one there will fit me and pointed to one on the wall. He said no that wont go to your drawlength or draw weight. Oh I got pretty heated and told him set it to 28" which the bow will do and drop it down to 63lbs and I will shoot it. He gave me a weird look and picked it up and said this is a lefty. I just looked at him and said yeah I know and so am I. Nothing worse than being treated like a dumbass girl especially when you know what you want. Sometimes you just want to beat thier heads in.


Amen....I was working at the store that I shoot for last year and a man came in wanting arrows and said to me "you're not going to cut them are you" and I said NO NOT NOW!!!!! and I walked away!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Amen....I was working at the store that I shoot for last year and a man came in wanting arrows and said to me "you're not going to cut them are you" and I said NO NOT NOW!!!!! and I walked away!!!!!!!!!!!!


THAT is funny right there.....I wish I could have been in the store to see the look on his face...priceless!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Right now I am shooting the Ross Carnivore 34 at 26.5 in draw and I guess around 50 pounds for hunting...

For target I am up in the air for now!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Right now I am shooting the Ross Carnivore 34 at 26.5 in draw and I guess around 50 pounds for hunting...
> 
> For target I am up in the air for now!!


Up in the air...are you going to leave me too......


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Up in the air...are you going to leave me too......


I would never leave you but I may be shooting something else...lol


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

For hunting I am shooting the AlphaMax 32 and loving it. For target, I shoot Hoyt's UltraElite. You never know about me though..... my husband recently called me a "bow ho"....lol.


----------



## BowBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

For hunting I use a Bowtech Miranda at 27" and 50 lbs and absolutely love it!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> For hunting I am shooting the AlphaMax 32 and loving it. For target, I shoot Hoyt's UltraElite. You never know about me though..... my husband recently called me a "bow ho"....lol.


My hubby calls me a stabilizer ho...lol


----------



## SavageHuntress (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the Hoyt Kobalt 24" @ 48# (Adding 3# tonite after work)

The car shop is another place I hate to go! I own the Service Manual on Disk for my Jeep and am quite picky about it & when I went to get a Safety Inspection this Sat I was quickly told that it failed due to my brakes need to be replaced and I might need new rotors because mine has a huge groove on it!! :mg: He stood there and acted like it was the end of the world and I needed to get my Jeep back on his rack so they could fix it for me - STOP! I asked, Is there metal to metal contact on my rotaors? He said NO, and I asked if there is NO metal to metal contact then how can my rotars be damaged? and then asked in order for this to pass inspection the ONLY thing I really needed are new brake pads correct? He did not want to answer that question until I threatened to report him to TroopC - That just changed everything and all of a sudden my brakes were OK and it passed - I did go home and get new pads to replace the old ones anyway and there really is a tolerance they need to follow and my pads were not even close to being worn down that far. (They were worn but not to a safety issue) Not to mention that when I did replace the pads - There was NO groove on either of my rotors!!! My ex-husband was a mechanic so I picked up alot living w/ him & working on my own cars - Holy crap, not all of us gals are that stupid when we walk into a shop & yes I would like to smack people like that upside the head.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

I am shooting DXT 26" pull and 54#


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a spot shooter and shoot a Hoyt ProElite at 26.5" and about 43# @235 fps. Just picked it up at the end of field season this year and really like the way it shoots for me; smooth as butter and a tack driver. Now I only have to work on getting as good as the bow.....


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I shoot a Diamond Razor Edge, 24" DL and pulling 49#


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I am shooting the Diamond Razor Edge 28" @ 45#. Love it, sweet little bow.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I shoot a Hoyt Seven37 at 40# 26"DL. I haven't shot since before my husband deployed so I'm looking forward to getting out and getting some good shooting time this weekend.


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

I am an odd ball. Browning Adrenaline and I love it. I have tried others but I was the most comfy here. I am at 24" and 45lbs which I can prolly increase


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

Brown Girl said:


> I am an odd ball. Browning Adrenaline and I love it. I have tried others but I was the most comfy here. I am at 24" and 45lbs which I can prolly increase


I shot a Browning Micro Adrenaline for the last three years and just bought a DXT 26" and currently 45#. I'm not convinced yet that the DXT is the right bow. I chrono'd the two bows side by side and you would be surprised at what little speed difference there was. The DXT still seems a bit light, short and whippy to me.

I'm going to up my draw weight after deer season to 50# so that I can at least shoot a bow before purchasing one. (what a novel idea!) I hate being steered toward those small, lightweight youth/ladies bows because I'm female (and guns as well). Why is it assumed that because you are female that you can't hold a bow that weighs over four pounds? The average infant weighs double and that's not considered a problem. A lot of purses weigh more than that :mg:. And I'm either a 23" or 26" draw length depending on who you ask -- I think I might actually be closer to 27". 

But, ladies, it doesn't matter cuz I'm just some woman pretending to hunt, right? (or that's how I get treated!)

It makes you wonder . . . .how many of us are actually in the right bow that is set up correctly and not just okay/good enough for the little lady.


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

I have a Mathews Mustang that I used for everything. At the end of the summer I got a Prestige for target and now use the Mustang just for hunting. I shoot 25" at 50#. 


My favorite: "Dad, is that girl going to shoot?"

Thankfully, at my one pro shop everyone knows me so I don't have to deal with that "silly girl" attitude. And at Lancaster Archery - they just know better.


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a lefty Browning Micro Adrenaline too. Hubby picked it out for me, and i love it! I've only shot one other bow though, so i might be a little naive but i dont have a problem with it at all!

Our archery shop here is pretty cool. They dont treat you like a "stupid girl" but are still really helpful to a newbie! They are actually the ones that figured out that i'm left eye dominant even though i'm right handed!


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

My husband helped me pick out a bow, then some of my students-athletes at the high school i worked at had me try some others. They just kept saying that I seemed the most comfy with the adrenaline. i KNOW I can handle a non youth bow, but maybe it is my shortness/torso but they all seemed to swollow me!

But that was a while ago also.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

For now I have a BowTech Equalizer 26 in and 50#. Not sure what next year holds at this point.


----------



## kerrybelle (Oct 10, 2007)

Hoyt AlphaMax 32 for hunting. Love this bow!


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

I shoot an Alphamx 32. 54# with 25.5 DL. Great bow, I love it.


----------



## Passion2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

I am new to archery and don't really know alot about the specs of a bow and what they all mean but my husband just bought me the Mathew's Passion and I love it. I really enjoy shooting target with it (as I am not good enough yet to take it to the woods) but I look forward to getting to shoot it every day. It is silent and a good light weight bow for me. I have very weak arms so I am shooting at 33 lbs at the moment but it is getting a little easier now and going to turn it up again maybe next week. I would like to be at 35+ before going to the woods but we will see. My husband said that if he could order it without the flower pattern, he would get it for himself. Great specs with 29" draw 70 lbs! And it has the smaller grips which is made for women's hands. A few men have also posted that they are jealous of their wives new Passion that my husband talks to on here. It is worth going and trying out before buying.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Right now I am shooting the Ross Carnivore 34 at 26.5 in draw and I guess around 50 pounds for hunting...
> 
> For target I am up in the air for now!!


Hey Cool, what do you mean up in the air? I thought you loved the Prestige??
I shoot a Prestige 23" draw..LOL, 50lbs, LOVE IT...gonna hunt this year, first time bow hunt with a Hoyt Selena...


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Mathews Prestige, 50 lbs, 23" draw...LOVE IT


----------



## royal_alexia (Oct 1, 2009)

Recurve. Just bought my own Hoyt Nexus. : ) Waiting for it to arrive in the mail. With no matching limbs, I suppose I'm shooting the archey club's handouts : P


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Darton*

Currently shooting a Darton Maverick s.d. at 24" and 42lbs. I like this bow even though it is heavier then my last bow. With the cps cams I feel much more confident in my ability. Can't wait to harvest some meat.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

I shoot a Hoyt Vipertec, 27" @ 43 pounds. I love this bow. Short and fast. 
I have a Passion and a Turbo Hawk ordered to see which one I would like for target and 3-D shooting. I went with 30-40 pounds. 

I hear you ladys.....being treated differently in the hunting world because we are female seems to be common place. I work with all men and most of the time I am ask by customers to ring them out at the register...they think I'm the cashier. Anymore, it makes me laugh. I'm one of the managers in the hunting dept.,the only female, had the archery dept for a year and a half, do the merchandising and sell guns all day!! 
I love it when men want to talk to "one of the guys" and then "one of the guys" has to ask me to approve their paperwork!! I love it.....blahahahaha...sweet revenge.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes ladies I know what you mean about being 'a girl'...but my hubby is taking me on a whitetail hunt nov 4-10 in missouri and I will be the ONLY girl our of 7 of us...:mg:...man, I hope I get a good one..wish me luck...


----------



## sass67 (Jun 7, 2006)

In the mid- 90's my first bow was a Golden Eagle 3D systems bow......I loved it but it was a heavy thing to lug around.......It was an accurate thumper! 200? I got a Hoyt MT Sport, it was a sweet little bow, but not much ump. I have a 25 inch draw and shoot around 55lbs. I got a Switchback Xt when they first come out and I dearly love it. It is everything I ever wanted in a bow, I had it Crackerized, and while all the new ones are tempting, mine has a 7.5 brace ht and I would be afraid to change. It took me so many years to get one that was comfortable to shoot plus would give me the yardage and penetration I needed. Short draw lengths aren't too much a problem now, but boy oh boy, it was for years......


----------



## Passion2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

miamiredneck said:


> Yes ladies I know what you mean about being 'a girl'...but my hubby is taking me on a whitetail hunt nov 4-10 in missouri and I will be the ONLY girl our of 7 of us...:mg:...man, I hope I get a good one..wish me luck...


GOOD LUCK! Show them what a girl is made of!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I shoot a Parker sidekick in pink camo... I didn't really have alot of options at the bow shop...and I really like the parker... good starter bow but not the bow I plan to use for years on end....a just to get me started bow...

anyways its set at 23" draw and 43 lbs..... killed two deer with it so far.... sometimes I wonder if I am really 23 or perhaps a 24" draw... 23 is very comfortable and I hate to switch things up in the middle of the season...

But... for my next bow... What can I get that will go down as far as 23" but is not a kiddo bow?... 

is that possible or am I stuck with kiddo bows?

nothing quite like having a group of men scowling at u in the parking lot and someone finally works up the nerve to ask...."what the heck is that?" :sad:


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

miamiredneck said:


> Yes ladies I know what you mean about being 'a girl'...but my hubby is taking me on a whitetail hunt nov 4-10 in missouri and I will be the ONLY girl our of 7 of us...:mg:...man, I hope I get a good one..wish me luck...


Yeah Good Luck!! You'll have a great time!! And we all hope you kill the biggest one!!!!!

As for my equipment, I shoot an '05 Allegience, 52#, 26" draw. I have shot this bow since it was new and absolutely love it! My arrows are 323 gr. and it shoots 260fps. It slams through anything. They try to get me to change all the time, but why change when my setup performs better than most of the others!! I think they are just jealous :: :zip:


----------



## icequeen (Oct 8, 2009)

Right now I'm shooting an old PSE Spyder. When I started shooting, I had a shoulder injury and that was about all I could get that I could pull back. I like it but I def want to upgrade. I want the Passion


----------



## icequeen (Oct 8, 2009)

Right now I'm shooting an old PSE Spyder. When I started shooting, I had a shoulder injury and that was about all I could get that I could pull back. I like it but I def want to upgrade. I want the Passion


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

*Passion*

I just sold my Bowtech General and bought a Passion after shooting it and a DXT. I love it.


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

I shoot a Gulf Coast Archery customized Oneida Stealth in Predator camo @ 65# and 27.5" DL. It's set to about 90% let-off and shoots a 545gr TW arrow.

Spoiled rotten, happily!

Working on consistency @ 25 yards, with less unladylike language. . .


----------



## goofball201 (Oct 9, 2009)

My first bow was a PSE Nova. I loved it. My hubby has tried for almost 6 years to get me to get a new bow. I finally broke down and let him get me another. I now have a Hoyt Trykon. I am enjoying shooting it. It is faster and has deeper penetration than I had with the Nova. I have been shooting my bow for about 10 years now with my husband but have never shot anything but a target. When I am sitting there watching the deer come in I get sidetracked with with watching them play and feed. LOL. Maybe one day I'll remember to aim and shoot...


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Hunting with 08 Bowtech Equalizer
Competing with 09 PSE Xforce GX


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm shooting an 06' Hoyt Rintec XL...bought it in the fall of 06'...had to have it ordered...no one carried it to try out! It's taken many a deer though...pretty quiet...great bow. I've got it maxed out at 50 lbs now.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got an 08 Mission Journey for hunting and a Rytera Alien for 3D. I absolutely love both of them.
Some of these posts make me realise how much I appreciate my local shop. The shop I go to is family run- Mom and Dad, their son and grandson. Everyone there (employee and customer alike) is used to women shooters. Although, they are usually very eager to help when a woman comes in to shoot and has questions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Im shooting a Mathews DXT @ 45 lbs and a 25 in draw length...LOVE IT!!!!!
I have shot 3D with it for awhile and this is the first year for me to bowhunt with it, and I am having a blast!!!


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

*I feel your pain*



Critter Gitter2 said:


> I was at Cabelas one time and wanted to shoot a Diamond Justice and the salesman told me he didnt have one that would fit me. I said yes that one there will fit me and pointed to one on the wall. He said no that wont go to your drawlength or draw weight. Oh I got pretty heated and told him set it to 28" which the bow will do and drop it down to 63lbs and I will shoot it. He gave me a weird look and picked it up and said this is a lefty. I just looked at him and said yeah I know and so am I. Nothing worse than being treated like a dumbass girl especially when you know what you want. Sometimes you just want to beat thier heads in.


Yep. I HATE THOSE GUYS! You can walk in a store, tell them what you want and specify the draw lenght and wt. and they will tell you "Thats not what you want" and try to sell you something else. I shoot a martin cheetah 28in. at 60 lbs. I love it. I caution anyone about buying a bow without shooting it. I shot a passion just to try it, and the draw curve was awful for me. If I didnt shoot a martin, Id shoot a hoyt. the draw curve feels better .


----------



## gyddieupquirt (Oct 20, 2009)

Im shooting a parker sidekick xp. 40-50# bow Upgraded the site and rest. Nice shooting little bow. Got my first kill Oct. 11th 2009


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

I shoot a Mission Menace - 50lbs - 27" draw. I really like it but I shot the new Mathews Passion at my local dealer and I really love it but I don't think my husband is going to let me change after 1 year. How does everyone else feel about the Passion


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

For hunting i am shoting a Bowmadness 57 LB, and for 3D i shoot a X Force SD LF 50 lb at a 26 3/4 draw. Not sure what i am shooting indoors yet!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Bowtech Equalizer at 50# and 27in draw.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an 2008 APA Black mamba X1, 50-60# set at 51 #, with a DL of 25", and i have an '05 Hoyt V-Tec 40-50# maxed out at 47# and DL of 25".


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

CricketKiller said:


> Bowtech Equalizer .


That is what I currently shoot! Equalizer 45# 25inch draw


----------



## ktmangan (Jun 23, 2009)

I am shooting a 25" 50# Mathews Drenalin.


----------



## MTFirefly (Apr 7, 2009)

*Another Montana girl*



Montana girl said:


> For hunting i am shoting a Bowmadness 57 LB, and for 3D i shoot a X Force SD LF 50 lb at a 26 3/4 draw. Not sure what i am shooting indoors yet!!


I shoot a Matthews switchback with 60 lb limbs, but am currently shooting abot 55 lbs. This bow firs me like a pair of comfortable shoes, and although the Passion appeals to me, I think I will wait awhile befor giving up my Switchback!


----------



## harpin hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

I shoot a Hoyt Alphamax 32, with 52 lb limbs and a draw length of 27".


----------



## Andi Sue (Sep 28, 2009)

I shoot a Diamond Razor Edge, 24.5" draw, currently at 36lbs, but I'm going to turn it up to 40 pretty soon.

I'm getting the new Bear Attack at 50# for the target season. I know Bear bows are more geared toward hunting, but the Attack looks really sweet and I'll be a shooter for our shop this year.


----------

